# Fairmont WV 5YO B&T



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

Beautiful Boy



Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fairmont, WV | NICK


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

nick-5yrs-german shep.(full blooded)- approx 100lbs-neglect case, then owner passed away(sonny also came from this house) has been friendly since coming to shelter, was tied to a dog box probably his entire life, needs some training, beatuiful dog, he lived at the same house as sonny but could not get closer than 10ft to him


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump-such a good looking guy!! Hoping for a good home for this guy!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Pamela for putting up the rest of the information.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

What's the status on this boy?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How handsome, bump.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Wowza! He's a looker!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

What a beautiful dog!
This is the shelter my GSD Feli came from years ago :wub:
MCHS was cooperating with a rescue in MA that brought her North. I spoke with the then shelter director who was so happy about Feli she was close to tears. They really cared at this shelter although at that time they didn't even funds for a dewormer.
As I recall, they were open admission back then, I think even w/ a contract as Animal Control, but went 'no kill' some years ago, and reach out to their community. They are always full but it's a 'no kill' shelter now!
ForHans, would you perhaps have more up to date and local information on this shelter?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

A big thumbs up for this shelter -it's always good to hear about the ones that go the extra mile. This guy is lucky to have landed there, having lived his life attached to a doghouse (how sad is that.) This may be the first time he has had any real attention. He needs a home though - so bump!
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

I emailed the shelter and as usual, got absolutely no response.

The latest information I have is the shelter was going to temperament test him for Southeast German Shepherd rescue. Apparently, he was not only tied up to a doghouse for 5 years, but he was abused too. The rescue is trying to find an experienced foster home for him.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*WHO WE ARE*

The Marion County Humane Society and Rescue (MCHSR) is a Non-Profit 501 c3 "No-Kill" animal welfare organization.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

We are trying to find a trainer to foster him but have not had any luck so far. If anyone else is able to help him, please let me know. Otherwise, we have to wait for a trainer to open up!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump

Mods, pls move to non-urgent


----------

